

Ask YC: RSS Feed: Whole Article or First Paragraph? - chez17

I was wondering what your thoughts on this are. If I am giving my site an RSS feed, should I provide the whole article in the feed or just give people the first paragraph and force them to come to my site? Its more bandwidth but its also more advertising views. Is there an accepted convention on this? What are your thoughts?
======
rglullis
As a data point for you, I only have feeds that provide the full article.

I take that anyone who is looking for ways to force me to pay extra attention
(just to get advertising views) is not worthy of that attention.

------
tptacek
You benefit from partial feeds. But readers hate them. So, are you absolutely
awesome? Do you have ridiculous numbers of readers? Then it's your call.
Otherwise, people aren't going to read your site.

Freakonomics converted to partial feeds with much fanfare. They lost a lot of
readers. And they're Dubner and Levitt. I've never heard of you.

~~~
mattmaroon
I certainly gave up when they did that.

------
mattmaroon
The point of the partial feed is get people to click through so you can hit
them with ads. The drawback is that a lot of people just don't.

I'd say that generally the best approach is to toss a tasteful text ad at the
bottom of your RSS entries, like Engadget does.

Also, there are other, more engaging ways to get people to click through. Make
something people want to respond to in the comments.

~~~
rms
Also partial feeds make it more difficult for black hat SEO types to steal and
duplicate your content which is bad for SEO all around. I run full feeds but I
should really install this plugin because people jack our feed all the time on
auto-gen black hat sites.

<http://redalt.com/Resources/Plugins/AntiLeech>

------
kleevr
As a feed consumer, I actually thought about this too; but truthfully I
haven't settled on any preference. Say if I wanted to leave a comment, I'll be
heading to the site anyway. But the extra click, when necessary, hasn't
aggrivated me at all.

(If you were running your feed through feedburner, you could have ads inserted
into the feed as well.)

~~~
Oompa
I'm with you on this one. Sometimes it's also nicer since you don't have
embedded videos/images load up unless you find the article interesting and
wish to click through.

That being said, I know a lot of people that prefer full article feeds, so I
would go that route, since I don't know any who would stop reading something
if it went from partial feed to full.

~~~
silencio
On a sidenote, the embedded videos/images is RSS reader dependent. I like
having them load in my reader because I don't get any of the other cruft I
don't care for half the time (e.g. comments on TechCrunch...).

------
sigstoat
i inevitably get fed up with first-paragraph-only feeds. your site is slow
compared to data already in my RAM, and i have 184 other feeds to get through.

i don't mind ads in feeds, though. stick it after the first paragraph, even.

(i even prefer getting a summary of the article over getting only the first
paragraph, seeing as how most folks like to fill the first paragraph with
fluff anyways. see the ars technica feed for an example.)

------
jamesbritt
Feed readers I've used do not work well for me for reading length posts, so
even if the whole thing is in my reader I may click through to the site to
have a better viewing experience.

Some folks say they flat out reject partial feeds. That seems like a win for
both parties. The host isn't wasting bandwidth sending content to people who
don't really care for it anyway.

------
elad
It depends on whether your blog (or whatever it is that you're feeding through
RSS) is meant to achieve.

If you're trying to make money from it through advertising, then the paragraph
makes sense. However, your blog better be one of the top blogs in the world if
you're to make a living off it, so what's the point. Also, it's clear from the
comments here that many people (myself included) are turned off by partial
feeds, so that will only decrease your chance of being successful.

However, if you're trying to build a name for yourself or your company, that
is - you're the advertiser (of yourself, your skills, your thoughts), and the
ads are the blog posts, then it doesn't really matter where and how people
read them, and it makes the most sense to provide whole article feeds.

------
jws
I thought I preferred single paragraph, and I went to a good bit of effort to
code sane "beginning excerpt" extraction code for my feed generators. But now
that you make me look at my habits it seems I prefer to get the full feed and
then tell Safari to shorten them up. That way all the aggregated articles are
similar within my groupings.

Clicking through isn't the issue for me. If it is a lengthy article I'll
probably click through to see it as you intended... unless your site is so ad
heavy it drives me away.

Now I'll have to go throw away all that lovely code I wrote to do the
excerpts.

------
Mystalic
Think of your RSS readers and website readers as different demographics with
different habits. RSS readers are more tech saavy, easier to piss off, more
willing to add or drop you, going to visit your site ONLY when they feel it's
worth their time, and more constrained for time.

Basically, they're not the market you want to piss off, and partial feeds
aren't going to be tempting for them. You want to keep them happy: Go full
feed. I suggest simply finding innovative ways to advertise within feeds!

------
noelchurchill
I like clicking through to read the article if it's interesting.

It's like having the CD instead of downloading it. You get all the extra
artwork and everything that comes with it.

------
wataguy
Living in the developing world, as I do, net connections can be pretty flaky
and certainly far from ubiquitous. As a result, things work much better for me
if I can grab feeds when I have a connection and then read them offline. For
me, partial feeds are a pain in the ass; give me a full feed every time. And
no, I don't mind ads in my feeds.

------
fairramone
Personally, I don't bother subscribing to an excerpt feed. I find its utility
of little value.

In any case, isn't the net littered with enough AdSense-stained blogs?

